# The Garden Of Eden



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

this is a story that i am writing based on several dreams that i have had. C&C welcome

Ch1: High Treason

The year is 2078 and humanity has discovered space flight. A recent operation to kill a arms dealer on Earth's Sahara desert was failed, the agent who failed the mission, in order to cover up an incorrectness of information, is being tried for high treason. This is his story:

"Jack you realize this isnt personal, we just need someone to cover our asses." General Stewart said, "So I'm just a scapegoat?" Jack replies "Essentially, yes. We aren't going to have you executed though. We are deporting you to a tribal planet instead." Jack looks up a the general "And how exactly do we expect the public to deal with this?" the general starts talking "once there you will be administered a shot that will help you cope with the environment."

Ch2: Interstellar Overdrive	

They board the ship that will take him to the planet. They arrive months later and awake out of cryo stasis. "We're here Jack." The pilot says "Eden 2." The shot is administered "okay now when you are on the surface there may be some minor side-effects."

He is sent down to the surface and it begins.


Ch3: A Saucerful of Secrets	

He takes only four steps before he passes out. He awakes days later in a hut. He is surrounded by wolf-like people, one is talking to the others in a raspy and angry tone "Why are we helping an off-worlder!? What have done for us other than dump their garbage, namely him, and leave!" Another "person" starts talking aswell this one had grey fur and spoke calmer. "Calm yourself Razor Fang, just because you are chief doesn't mean you can ignore the wishes of the of the elder council. Quiet! He is waking up!" Jake tries to move his head, it seems to have more weight to it than normal. Then he tried to move his hands, he looked at them. They were furry claws! "Calm yourself Swift-Claw, you are new here."


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

ACT ONE: The piper at the gates of dawn.

Ch4: Animals


Jack awoke again moments later, he heard the locals talking about him, he thought it was him. He stepped out of the hut they were holding him in, then he realized that he was in a village. The inhabitants were not human, no they were large wolf like humanoids, and Jack was one of them!

The largest of the group, Razor Fang, walked up to him, "As chief I have decided you need to prove yourself, you must help us kill off the foxes in our hunting ground." Jack thought it would be easy, he was a fucking wolf-man.

They made their way to the hunting grounds, it was a dense forest, the moon would reflect off Razor Fang's fangs. What Jack saw there were not mere foxes, they were the fox equivalent of whatever the hell Jack was. They were armed, Razor fang lunged towards one, and snapped his neck with his powerful jaws. Jack lunged towards the other one, and grabbed her by the throat, Jack had faced a dilemma, he had killed women before, but they were armed, horrible people, this one was just trying to survive.

He whispered while out of sight from the maniac chief. "Get out of here, I dont want to kill you, he does." She ran as fast as she could, and turned around "Thank you stranger." then the chief called out "Swiftclaw!" She ran. "Swiftclaw! Did you kill any?" He looked him over, "Looks like you did...... fine you're in." Jack then became Swiftclaw, he looked himself over, the fox was wearing red warpaint which fooled Razor Fang.

end4


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Ch5: Pigs (three different ones)

Back at the village a huge celebration was taking place. Swiftclaw was at the center of it all, he was being praised, they sang songs of him, Razorfang was at the head of it all, he got up on a pedestal and started the ceremony, "May I ask that we stop the music for a moment? Today we are gathered here to honor the offworlder's rite of passage. He has done a great deal today, driving the Foxen from our lands, for now at least lets celebrate!"

It lasted into the darkest depths of the night, where a figure was watching them, swiftclaw caught a glimpse of it, it looked familiar. 

end5


----------



## Gnarvok (Jul 2, 2008)

Woah. Quite a hook in chapter 3. Please continue!


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Chapter 6: Paranoid eyes

After the celebration Swiftclaw went off into the woods. Something seemed to call out to him, as if he needed to enter the woods. His new eyes allowed him to cut through the dark and move alot more sure footed. He saw a sign scrawled out on a tree, it read "This way" it had an arrow pointing to the west.

Swift claw followed it, knowing it could be a trap, he was at the ready at all times. Then suddenly a Foxen, (one he recognised) came out of the bushes to meet him. "You." she said. "Why did you let me live?" Swift claw responded "Would you rather I had killed you?" 

She replied with the same tone she started with. "I just want to know why you spared me that day." Swiftclaw replied back with a sadder tone. "I've done too much killing for a whole lifetime. I just did not want to kill another being of intellegence again. Especially one as pretty as you."


end ch6


----------

